# Computer failing to POST at OC settings after 4.5 years of success?



## Vamp123 (Jan 15, 2010)

So my custom built system is more then 4.5 years old now. When I first got it I instantly overclocked the Q6600 g0 step processor from 2.4 ghz to 3.0 ghz and didn't even have to change the voltage ( left it at the stock 1.28?? something V. and got average temps ) Everything worked fine for 4.5 long years until now. I had upgraded from windows xp to windows 7 ( don't know if this is relevant since it worked fine in windows 7 for a week ) but now my computer refuses to POST at 3.0 ghz and will reset to 2.4 ghz stock settings. Sometimes I'll get lucky and one day it can POST at 3.0 ghz but for the most part it keeps rebooting and reverting to stock settings. My question is there anything in particular that could have caused this? Did something get old inside? The PSU? Should I be worried? Maybe try to bump up the voltage to get a successful POST? If so by how much? Any feedback is much appreciated!

PS: The weather actually got colder so I don't think high temperature can be an issue, especially during bootup. 

My system stats:

Q6600 g0 running at stock 1.28??V voltage, used to be able to POST at 3.0 ghz but now can only POST at 2.4 ghz
Gigabyte- P-35-DS3R mobo
4 gigs of OCZ ram at 0.4+ V voltage
GTX 460 764mb running at stock settings
Windows 7 64 bit
Tuniq tower 120 HSF
Thermaltake armor computer case


----------



## Technodean (Oct 30, 2011)

May not be your OC but the ram, my pc was fine with the oc till i had windows 7 installed, it worked fine for a week also or there about then it would randomly shut down, then would reboot then when it got to windows it would shut back down, Thought I had a virus but when taken to my local pc shop i was told it was the ram, he told me that windows 7 isn't as forgiving with faulty ram as xp. try booting with one stick of ram at a time.


----------



## Vamp123 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm testing the ram using Memtest86+ as we speak, if it is the ram how come it can POST under stock settings?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what is the make, model and wattage of the psu?

Are you testing memtest with one ram stick installed at a time?

If you have increased voltages then your entire system will be strained especially the psu but if its a good make then it should stand up to the strains.

My sytsem has been overclocked to 4GHz for 4 years but I have a good psu


----------



## Vamp123 (Jan 15, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> what is the make, model and wattage of the psu?
> 
> Are you testing memtest with one ram stick installed at a time?
> 
> ...


Memtest had 0 errors, does it make much of a difference if I just do both sticks at the same time? I tested it for 10 hours.

I forgot to mention I have the Corsair HX 650 watt PSU ( I think I got the name right? HX series? ) its a very high quality PSU and cost me $125 back in 2007.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

memtest is only 100% accurate when tested on one stick

Yes your psu is good quality but that doessn't mean it will last forever especially if you have raised voltages etc.

go into the bios and post your temps and voltages for the 3.3,5 and 12v readings.


----------



## Vamp123 (Jan 15, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> memtest is only 100% accurate when tested on one stick
> 
> Yes your psu is good quality but that doessn't mean it will last forever especially if you have raised voltages etc.
> 
> go into the bios and post your temps and voltages for the 3.3,5 and 12v readings.


I only raised the voltages +0.4V on the Ram, the processor voltages have been left at stock 1.28 V for 4 years.

what do you mean by 3.3,5?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the voltages for the 3.3 and 5v and 12v in the bios

3.3 and 5v is what powers the hard drives and molex connectors


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Vamp do you leave the unit running all the time, when is the last time you cleaned out the PSU? 4.5 years on a good PSU running all the time= CAP leakage time to replace/fix. The values are changing in the capacitors hence you need to tweak it a little more now to get the same OC you have been using. 
Check the PSU for dust bunnies....................


----------



## Vamp123 (Jan 15, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> Vamp do you leave the unit running all the time, when is the last time you cleaned out the PSU? 4.5 years on a good PSU running all the time= CAP leakage time to replace/fix. The values are changing in the capacitors hence you need to tweak it a little more now to get the same OC you have been using.
> Check the PSU for dust bunnies....................


No I actually turn my computer off every night when I'm done using it, it prob sees 5-6 hours of use on average a day. I clean out the unit every 6 months actually so i don't think dust is an issue. Whats CAP leakage and how to replace/fix it? By tweak it a little more do you mean up the voltage?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

look at the capacitors on the motherboard. if any are damaged or leaking then your motherboard is knackered.

go into the bios and check the 12v, 3.3 and 5v readings if any are below or above 12v,3.3,5v then you need to replace the psu.

power supplies dont last forever especially when running an overclocked system


----------

